# pea treatment



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

so some of my fish today are looking a little bloated so i gave them a few cooked peas, I was wondering how they work exactly, does the fish expel waste all at once or in incremental amounts. another thing im worried about is dropsy, is it contagious?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

also how fast does the pea method work


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

ive heard to use thawed frozen peas, not sure if your suppose to cook them, im curious too, can it be canned or cook peas too?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

i saw to use frozen peas never canned, and cook them in the microwave for about 2mins then take the shell/skin off crush and feed, also does it help with livebearers giving birth


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

e048 does it the way I do. I heard they were fishy laxative and push out blockages and air in the digestive tract. I don't know if that would help with birth. It might well be easier to birth on an empty stomach and i do see some mothers stop eating for a day or two prior


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Alright thanks, I was just curious as to how fast it works, amd after feeding peas to my mollies one of them gave birth


----------



## Neman (Apr 23, 2011)

*Do we have an timeframe?*

Was there a definitive answer for how fast the pea method works?

I am a new fish owner. We have a betta and a pleco in a lightly planted 5 gal. I over fed brine shrimp to the betta. His stomach distended horribly, and never fully went down. (He then developed fin rot as well - sigh.)

I became afraid of dropsy, but he never pine coned. I found my way here and stumbled on the possibility of constipation. I gave him pea last night, and his stomach did seem to improve. Then I caught him chewing the pleco's algea tablet, and his belly is bigger again. More pea tonight.

So, if there is a specific answer to how long the pea method should take, that would be very helpful, thanks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I should take a day or two.


----------



## Neman (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

